# i only can get this on my phone right now can someone plz help!!!asap!



## sickofit1967 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am a eletronically challenged person, I have been trying to post and get advice /opinions on here for 2 day,I only can acess this on my phone (no puter @ the moment) it wont show me the full site only mobil version and idk how to save or find the stuff I post or offer my opinion on thru my own experience ...idk y I'm posting tjos cuz I have no idea how to get to the reply if there is any....thx if u do n I'm sorry if I don't. Get back with ya. Cuz of my ignorance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

